# Did the run out of pipe?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

No, just fittings.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

More like they ran out of pvc glue.....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Who is with me on using a 3r box and some unistrut for support to make all that look better?
Who is with me on getting rid of that ugly ass light and putting in something a bit more modern?
Why is this guy wearing boots? Don't they sell leather flip flops in your town? And cargo shorts?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I’m not sure I’d go as far as calling those boots.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I thought it was a good idea to support a wire nut connection by wrapping it with electrical tape. The inspector recently suggested I not do it. The reason given is that if a connection is loose, the tape may hold it together just enough to keep the wires close enough together to spark. If the tape were not there, the connection would more likely come loose, calling attention to the problem 






Electrical Tape on Wire Nuts?? - Fine Homebuilding


I thought it was a good idea to support a wire nut connection by wrapping it with electrical tape. The inspector recently suggested I not do it. The reason given […]




www.finehomebuilding.com


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

Those are steel toed Japanese Ninja boots by the way.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

In a workmanship like manner


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have to remember how this is done for future reference.


----------

